# Hooked on Crack



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

The famous Redfish Crack strikes again. I had a customer in town from Germany who wanted to experience Texas redfish. Yesterday was slow, but we still picked up a few. Today was freakin awesome. Thanks to a very much appreciated tip from a good friend we flat wore em out. Bernd landed 19 and hooked quite a few more on a single fly that still wasn't showing any signs a wear at the end of the day. What a day and what a tough fly.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

Excellent report!

I'm more interested in the one fly that you can fish with all day. 

Did I read that right??C2


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

It's great when you get days like that. Congrats to you both. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice day indeed!! Bought material recently to tie some of those crackflies up - now just need to find the time to do so!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

pretty cool that a guy from Germany wants to catch Texas fish.just goes to show how good we got it.nice report...


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Have to admit it was a bit intimidating on the first day as he told stories of his fishing adventures all over the world. Salmon in Norway, glacial streams in the Alps, Patagonia rainbows, secluded Russian rivers accessed by helicoptor, Nicaragua tarpon, Christmas Island bones etc, etc, etc.

Near the end of day two he looked around soaking in the view of the marsh with two more schools headed our way and proclaimed, "Of all my salwater fishing adventures, today has been the best ever." It was hard to argue...and really hard to knock the smile off my face.


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome day for sure, I tried the ones I tied Sunday,but only had 3 hits on it,good action on the fly.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Great day. Sound like the reds are schooled up and moving


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

let's go said:


> Have to admit it was a bit intimidating on the first day as he told stories of his fishing adventures all over the world.


You, intimidated? I find that hard to believe after all, aren't you the guide to the stars...stars like Barry, Goin' Coastal & 'ride, just to name a few.


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

are we ever going to get a recipe for this fly?


----------



## IXP Rods (Jul 13, 2010)

h_soape said:


> are we ever going to get a recipe for this fly?


He posted a few pics of this fly a while back. It's a barred craft fur tail, a few bits of flash, palmered neck of your choice (hackle/schlappen), and EP brush of your choice. The combinations you can develop are endless.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Crack Fly*

There's a picture of a fly hanging from the side of a fish's mouth a few threads down. Is that a 'crack' fly? It has a barred tail with hackles as described.

It looks a lot like a 'bunny' fly. C2


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

yes...


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I tie them in a variety of ways, but the best of late has been the following:

#4 34007 Mustad
Tan craft fur tail barred with dk brown marker.
Orange hackle palmered over the base of the craft fur (I'm now switching to cactus cheniele for even better durability).
3-4 wraps of olive EP Crustacean brush for the head.

Simple and quick. I coat each step of the tie with Hard-As-Nails or Clear Cure Goo. Then use the CCG on the finished tie point at the hook eye. That one fly landed 36 reds over a three day period and had numerous other hooked that got off. At the end of the third day I clipped it off and gave it to the customer as a keepsake from the trip. I'm sure it could have continued catching fish for another three days. I think the toughness comes from a combination of the CCG and the wire base in the EP fibers. With the substitution of the cactus cheneile/estaz in place of the palmered hackle I can see this fly being virtually bullet proof.

I tie some other really tough flies, but none have the action or produce results like this one. I'm finding it really hard to tie on anything else these days.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I've been giving away quite a few of these flies lately and I'm about due to start tying some more. I'll get some pics and/or video to post up. I've got customers this afternoon and tomorrow as well as a Simms Guide event early this week so it might be a few days.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Crack Flies*

Thanks for the recipe.

I tied one using the picture as an example and came real close to what you do.

I do like the idea of chenille as a filler. How about some barbed wire for a hackle and it would really be bullet proof?  Just kidding!


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I went out by myself yesterday and ended up running a little test. I started the day out with a popper before the sun came up and caught a couple reds casting to wakes. Once the sun got up and the schooling activity got going I tied on the Crack and proceeded to wear em out. 

After ten fish on the Crack I decided to do the test. I switched over to an old favorite, a pink shrimp I tie that is like the East Cut version. It has always been a pretty tough fly. The action had slowed a bit, but I eventually landed the tenth red on the pink shrimp. It was still catching fish, but looked like hell while the Crack looked just like it did when I tied it on. 

I won't hesitate to tie that Crack fly on again next time I'm on the water. The pink shrimp is trashed.

And yes, you read it right...22 reds on the fly by 1pm. The redfishing is as good as I've ever seen it in Galveston right now.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Sounds like it's been some good days lately for you Scott, congrats!! I like the sound of the durability of the crack fly as well. Good to see you yesterday in Rockport.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Keep on em scott, ill be home the 8th lol


----------

